# How to wash yeast



## Tom

Not sure if you can open this. Let me know
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/wiki/index.php/Washing_yeast


----------



## Wade E

I made it a link for you Tom!


----------



## Tom

Nice demo and this is almost what I do. I use the yeast cake from the secondary. Its cleaner.


----------



## HammerOne

Here's how I do it
View attachment Yeast Washing.pdf


----------



## EllisWeaver

The yeast from the initial fermentation is more active, which is why it is generally preferable to use.


----------



## alvachristeen

SANITATION
YEAST STOCK
HARVESTING
SEPARATION

All these processes will together help you to wash yeast.


----------

